# ***



## FreeIndeed (Feb 20, 2008)

*******


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

blah, blah, blah, blah, blah..........................................


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Everbody is out to get me too man, doesn't it suck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, oh, now I have to take that Fair Chase emblem of the side of my black helicopter.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wonder how big a generator he has running to power the flood lights, computer, and short wave radio in his school bus parked up in the mountains? Oh wait, its probably a typewriter, dont want no pesky "chip" nearby.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

huh? im lost!!! i didn't think 2 beers would f me up that bad!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

damn i missed it too!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it was Gordon Kall posting from his grave. It was sort of like one of those (*&^ Jew Banker ***** articles with a Fair Chase twist. Were taking over the world you know. If one of my black helicopters lands in your yard please turn over all your money and virgin children.  Did you know I can see you through your computer screen? Good Morning, is that Starbucks your drinking?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I believe you are right.


----------

